# Grenoble : PommeBouffe 8 : 18 Mars 2006



## Taho! (28 Février 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 8 





Pizza Lolo**
107 avenue Jean Jaurès, Eybens

Samedi 18 Mars 2006
A partir de 19h30*​





- Taho!
- 







-
-







- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## Yuls (3 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 8 





Pizza Lolo**
107 avenue Jean Jaurès, Eybens

Samedi 18 Mars 2006
A partir de 19h30*​





- Taho!
- Yuls

______
2







-
-







- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## Taho! (3 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 8 





Pizza Lolo**
107 avenue Jean Jaurès, Eybens

Samedi 18 Mars 2006
A partir de 19h30*​





- Taho!
- Yuls
- ctrl_alt_suppr
- ThiGre
- bichette via PG

______
5







-
-







- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 8 





Pizza Lolo**
107 avenue Jean Jaurès, Eybens

Samedi 18 Mars 2006
A partir de 19h30*​





- Taho!
- Yuls
- ctrl_alt_suppr
- ThiGre
- bichette via PG

______
5







- etudiant69 (Yuls t'as une place dans ta chariotte ?  )
-







- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## dool (4 Mars 2006)

PIZZA LOLO !!!!!! Je bloquais sur l'enseigne à chaque fois que je rentrais chez moi !!   Purée c'est énorme !!... (enfin c'est pas trop petit dedans ??!!  )

Hein nan, c'était juste pour dire ! Hein quoi euh oui, vous vous en foutez !! Bon bon...j'vous laisse ! :rose:


----------



## Taho! (4 Mars 2006)

on a déjà fait des bouffes à 20 sans bloquer le resto... Oui, y'a beaucoup de places, tu veux te joindre à nous ?


----------



## dool (4 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> on a déjà fait des bouffes à 20 sans bloquer le resto... Oui, y'a beaucoup de places, tu veux te joindre à nous ?



Merci d'avoir répondu à mon interrogation existentielle, j'étais jamais rentrée dans l'Lolo ! 

Comme expliqué en aparté, la réponse est non !  Mais commandez moi une Calzone, au cas où...vous la laisserez sur la table en partant !!!!


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> vous la laisserez sur la table en partant !!!!


Avec la note également !  Merci c'est sympa de ta part


----------



## appleman (6 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 8 





Pizza Lolo**
107 avenue Jean Jaurès, Eybens

Samedi 18 Mars 2006
A partir de 19h30*​





- Taho!
- Yuls
- ctrl_alt_suppr
- ThiGre
- bichette via PG
- appleman
- 

______
6







- etudiant69 (Yuls t'as une place dans ta chariotte ?  )
-







- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 8 





Pizza Lolo**
107 avenue Jean Jaurès, Eybens

Samedi 18 Mars 2006
A partir de 19h30*​





- Taho!
- Yuls
- ThiGre + ThiGresse
- bichette via PG
- appleman
- Baloo7 via PG
- candelabre via PG
- Xavier via PG
- Terry via PG

______
10







- etudiant69 (Yuls t'as une place dans ta chariotte ?  )
-







- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## Yuls (14 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 8 





Pizza Lolo**
107 avenue Jean Jaurès, Eybens

Samedi 18 Mars 2006
A partir de 19h30*​





- Taho!
- Yuls
- ThiGre + ThiGresse
- bichette via PG
- appleman
- Baloo7 via PG
- candelabre via PG
- Xavier via PG
- Terry via PG
- etudiant69 

______
11







- 
-







- 
-

Co-voiturage depuis Lyon assuré par Yul's : il me reste deux places dans ma charette 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 8 





Pizza Lolo**
107 avenue Jean Jaurès, Eybens

Samedi 18 Mars 2006
A partir de 19h30*​





- Taho!
- Yuls
- ThiGre + ThiGresse
- bichette via PG
- appleman
- Baloo7 via PG
- candelabre via PG
- Xavier via PG
- Terry via PG
- etudiant69 

______
11







- Ange_63 (quelqu'un passe par Clermont ferrand?  :rose
-







- 
-

Co-voiturage depuis Lyon assuré par Yul's : il me reste deux places dans ma charette 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## Taho! (14 Mars 2006)

y'en a qui viennent de Lyon... Je dis ça je dis rien ! 

:love:


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> y'en a qui viennent de Lyon... Je dis ça je dis rien !
> 
> :love:




Ha oui tient ça serait bien ça... :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Mars 2006)

Vois avec Yuls pour une place dans sa chariotte, 
il est sympa  (mais bien moins que moi :style: )


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Vois avec Yuls pour une place dans sa chariotte,
> il est sympa  (mais bien moins que moi :style: )




Merci du tuyau, mais je viens de regarder sur le site de la SNCF, c le même pris pour faire CLermont-Grenoble que Clermont-Lyon (et pourtant je passe par Lyon!)  
Je verrais selon mes finances 

Merci


----------



## Yuls (14 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> il est sympa  (mais bien moins que moi :style: )



C'est mal me connaître coco...


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Mars 2006)

ça me parait étrange ton histoire de tarifs


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> ça me parait étrange ton histoire de tarifs



Je sais moi aussi! 
En fait ce WE pour aller à Lyon j'ai payé 30,70&#8364; aller retour et là c'est 37,30&#8364; pour Grenoble !!


----------



## Taho! (14 Mars 2006)

Je pense que le père Yul's pourrait sans doute faire un détour par la gare...  non ?
D'autant que tu as souvent des changements chiants entre Lyon et Grenoble...
Je l'appelle demain cet animal !


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que le père Yul's pourrait sans doute faire un détour par la gare...  non ?
> D'autant que tu as souvent des changements chiants entre Lyon et Grenoble...
> Je l'appelle demain cet animal !



le train est directe, alors du coups je peux faire clermont grenoble facilement! 
C'est juste niveau argent maintenant


----------



## Yuls (14 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que le père Yul's pourrait sans doute faire un détour par la gare...  non ?
> D'autant que tu as souvent des changements chiants entre Lyon et Grenoble...
> Je l'appelle demain cet animal !



Ca me pose pas de problème de faire un détour à la gare...


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2006)

C'est très gentil merci à tous, mais heu là ça va être un peu court pour le WE prochain,...:rose: 

Mais il parait qu'il y en a une autre le 22 avril...  Je note!  :love:


----------



## Taho! (14 Mars 2006)

22 avril, la date est posée comme ça, je l'officialise dés la fin de la bouffe !


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Mars 2006)

le 22 avril, je ne pourrais pas être là


----------



## Yuls (14 Mars 2006)

Le 22 avril, ca devrait être bon mais à confirmer...


----------



## Taho! (15 Mars 2006)

on n'en n'est pas encore là !


----------



## Taho! (15 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 8 





Pizza Lolo**
107 avenue Jean Jaurès, Eybens

Samedi 18 Mars 2006
A partir de 19h30*​





- Taho!
- Yuls
- ThiGre + ThiGresse
- bichette via PG
- appleman
- Baloo7 via PG
- candelabre via PG
- Xavier via PG
- Terry via PG
- etudiant69 

______
11







- Ange_63 (quelqu'un passe par Clermont ferrand?  :rose
-







- 
-

Co-voiturage depuis Lyon assuré par Yul's : il me reste deux places dans ma charette 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 8 





Pizza Lolo**
107 avenue Jean Jaurès, Eybens

Samedi 18 Mars 2006
A partir de 19h30*​





- Taho!
- Yuls
- ThiGre + ThiGresse
- bichette via PG
- appleman
- Baloo7 via PG
- candelabre via PG
- Xavier via PG
- Terry via PG
- etudiant69 

______
11







- Ange_63 (quelqu'un passe par Clermont ferrand?  :rose
-







- Stargazer (non mais vous faîtes ça quand je suis pas sur Grenoble aussi ... ) 
-

Co-voiturage depuis Lyon assuré par Yul's : il me reste deux places dans ma charette 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## Taho! (15 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer (non mais vous faîtes ça quand je suis pas sur Grenoble aussi ... )


Je note donc que tu es là pour la suivante


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mars 2006)

C'est envisageable ...


----------



## ange_63 (15 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est envisageable ...



Ha tient toi aussi!  Copieur!


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mars 2006)

Absolument pas ! 

Moi ça sera ma 2e alors ...


----------



## Taho! (16 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Absolument pas !
> 
> Moi ça sera ma 2e alors ...


:love:


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Mars 2006)

Cool il y aura un vénérable sage :mouais::casse: à la table  :love:


----------



## Taho! (16 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Cool il y aura un vénérable sage :mouais::casse: à la table  :love:


pas cette fois...


----------



## Taho! (17 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 8 





Pizza Lolo**
107 avenue Jean Jaurès, Eybens

Samedi 18 Mars 2006
A partir de 19h30*​





- Taho!
- Yuls
- ThiGre + ThiGresse
- bichette via PG
- appleman
- Baloo7 via PG
- candelabre via PG
- Xavier via PG
- Terry via PG
- etudiant69 
- Atshoom via PG
- No More different via PG
- Patrick via PG

______
14







- Ange_63 (quelqu'un passe par Clermont ferrand?  :rose
-







- Stargazer (non mais vous faîtes ça quand je suis pas sur Grenoble aussi ... ) 
-

Co-voiturage depuis Lyon assuré par Yul's : il me reste deux places dans ma charette 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## Yuls (19 Mars 2006)

Eh voilà, ce fut une bonne soirée sympathique, on a bien mangé (surtout moi ). Vivement la prochaine !


----------



## Taho! (19 Mars 2006)

C'est vrai que tu t'es bien baffré toi ! 

Tout s'est bien passé, 14 personnes au tour d'une table à parler (entre autres) de Mac, mais surtout à écouter Xavier qui parlait, qui parlait ! Mais bon, on l'aime bien quand même ! :love:

De nouvelles têtes sont venues ce soir là, les habitués sont restés fidèles au rendez-vous et etudiant69 est resté propre, on ne pouvait espérer mieux ! Reste à attendre quelques photos de ThiGre...

La prochaine aura lieu en Avril, le 22.


----------



## ange_63 (19 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine aura lieu en Avril, le 22.



C'est noté


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> etudiant69 est resté propre


 :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## atshoom (20 Mars 2006)

Au moins on aura appris que le debug mode de safari n'est pas référencé dans le plist de Safari par défaut et que le vol en business class n'est pas inclus dans le billet de la WWDC 
La bouffe aura donc été très instructive une fois de plus.


----------



## Taho! (20 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> :hein:  :mouais:


:love:

Mon cher E69, je t'aime beaucoup et c'était dans l'idée de te taquiner ! 
Aucun soucis, ça m'a fait plaisir de te voir samedi soir !


----------

